# gross - net salary



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello all!

Could somebody inform me what a secretary would get as a salary per month?
An average will be fine of the gross income and also what will be the net income of the mentioned gross income.
I do not know where to find that information in Cyprus.
Regards!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

ymg said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Could somebody inform me what a secretary would get as a salary per month?
> An average will be fine of the gross income and also what will be the net income of the mentioned gross income.
> ...


The posts I have seen advertised vary from €900 per month up to €1.800 per month.
I suppose how much you pay will depend on the experience the person has and how much responsibility will go with the job.


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Thanks. I assume that is the gross income. 
Now we have some kind of idea. It is still amazing that the wages are quite low.
If somebody earns 1800 Euro gross per month, what will be left of it nett?
Is there a % we can use to estimate what will be the nett?
Regards!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

ymg said:


> Thanks. I assume that is the gross income.
> Now we have some kind of idea. It is still amazing that the wages are quite low.
> If somebody earns 1800 Euro gross per month, what will be left of it nett?
> Is there a % we can use to estimate what will be the nett?
> Regards!


1800 would be very high for a secretary.I've seen 700-900 for secretary and about 1400 for an administrative assistant. I think all of it would be net- pretty much as you don't pay taxes till you're over 20k per year. check out kpmg as they have a guide on their website that you can download. these are salaries in Nicosia. If you are in Paphos, i would think they would be the same or maybe slightly lower.

Dina


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Dina is right, you don't pay any tax on anything under 20K (actually the exact amount is somewhere between 19 and 20k.
The only thing to come out of it would be social insurance ofwhich the employer pays part and the employee pays part.
I can't say how much that would be as there are different levels of social insurance depending on your type of job.


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

Thank you both! I will download the KPMG file 
You have been a lot of help.
That is it for now. If we need more information we will post a new thread.
Regards!


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

I have searched the cyprus website of KPMG but I didn't found a guide or something that looked like it. Could you be more specific where to find it?
Thx!


----------



## Tsenn (Oct 9, 2010)

Social insurane: 6 % is paid by the employer and 6 % is deducted from the employee's salary. Hope this helps.


----------

